# northern monkeys - is it pub time again yet?



## free spirit (Apr 29, 2010)

I reckon it must nearly be pub time again, anyone fancy doing the honours and sorting out a date and a place?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 29, 2010)

Manchester!


----------



## Davo1 (Apr 29, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Manchester!



That's a good idea!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 29, 2010)

Sheffield!
Or, more realistically, Manchester!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 29, 2010)

poll!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

Liverpool! 

or just Hebden again cos it's fucking ace, and we already know that a certain pub has a wheelchair ramp


----------



## Shevek (Apr 29, 2010)

Manchester. Although I bottled out of coming to last meet cos I am a bit shy.


----------



## killer b (Apr 29, 2010)

preston!

seriously, you should come to this

http://www.newcontinental.net/whats-on/continental-beer-festival-may-13th-16th-free-entry


----------



## machine cat (Apr 29, 2010)

poll goddamn it!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 29, 2010)

killer b said:


> preston!
> 
> seriously, you should come to this
> 
> http://www.newcontinental.net/whats-on/continental-beer-festival-may-13th-16th-free-entry



Sooo coming to this Thanks for the pm about it.

And yes, ace place for meetup. 
As is manchester but Preston is cooler


----------



## killer b (Apr 29, 2010)

cider list is impressive cyber - think there's about 20 cask cider & perrys, plus bottles. i think about 60 - 70 ales...


----------



## radio_atomica (Apr 29, 2010)

I will go if it is any of the places except manchester, I would probably not bother if it was manchester.  not sure why... although you should all come to the conti beer festival cos it is well good


----------



## machine cat (Apr 30, 2010)

can we have a poll?


----------



## radio_atomica (Apr 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> can we have a poll?



make one then


----------



## machine cat (Apr 30, 2010)

free spirit should be able to add one


----------



## Tacita (Apr 30, 2010)

killer b said:


> preston!
> 
> seriously, you should come to this
> 
> http://www.newcontinental.net/whats-on/continental-beer-festival-may-13th-16th-free-entry



sunday afternoon, Liz Green.  Well worth it.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 30, 2010)

Who's where then?

Prestons a bit far from Sheffield for a meet (2hrs) but Manchester, or somewhere near it would be a goer.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't make the Preston beer festival - am away at Bearded Theory that weekend

I am not going to Sheffield as my fucking stalker lives there and I'd really prefer to avoid the area!

Manchester appears to be getting more votes than anywhere else at the mo 

free spirit - do a poll - you started the bloody thread, man!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Shevek said:


> Manchester. Although I bottled out of coming to last meet cos I am a bit shy.



Don't be daft - no need to be shy at all.  Just get pissed - it's traditional at meet ups


----------



## machine cat (Apr 30, 2010)

where's the poll?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

He's not done one yet because he's a fucking slaaaaaaaaag


----------



## machine cat (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 30, 2010)

While we're all sticking our 2p in.

I'd prefer a weeknight I think. Is than going to prove unpopular?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 30, 2010)

King Biscuit Time said:


> While we're all sticking our 2p in.
> 
> I'd prefer a weeknight I think. Is than going to prove unpopular?



Depends on the poll.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> poll!





drcarnage said:


> poll goddamn it!





drcarnage said:


> can we have a poll?





drcarnage said:


> free spirit should be able to add one





sojourner said:


> Can't make the Preston beer festival - am away at Bearded Theory that weekend
> 
> I am not going to Sheffield as my fucking stalker lives there and I'd really prefer to avoid the area!
> 
> ...





sojourner said:


> He's not done one yet because he's a fucking slaaaaaaaaag





free spirit said:


> I reckon it must nearly be pub time again, *anyone fancy doing the honours and sorting out a date and a place?*


see that bit in bold in my OP? That meant I was trying to wriggle out of doing the arrangements thing... 

but never let it be said that I can't take a hint, so I'll do a poll. It'll have to be on a new thread coz I left this one too long to edit it or something


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2010)

here you go


----------



## machine cat (Apr 30, 2010)




----------

